# Superman vs Super Buuw(w/Gohan)



## potential (Oct 3, 2007)

Superman
Form: Post Crisis
Sundipping is banned

Super Buu
Form:w/Gohan

Planet Destruction is allowed.

Throwing into sun is banned.

Characters ARE not bloodlusted.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 3, 2007)

superman has no way to completely disentegrate BUU. stalemate


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Heat vision, or freeze him and throw him into the sun.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Wide range heat vision ftw.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Heat vision, or freeze him and throw him into the sun.



oh yeah. looks liike i jumped to the gun too fast. supes wins.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 3, 2007)

Buu splits up into mini Buu's which verwhelm Supes, or Buu absorbs him then gets weaker


----------



## potential (Oct 3, 2007)

Im gonna change the opening post. Planetary destruction is allowed. Throwing into sun is banned


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Does not change the fact that superman destroys him with wide range heat vision.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 3, 2007)

Supes throws him into a blackhole.


----------



## Orion (Oct 4, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Buu splits up into mini Buu's which verwhelm Supes, or Buu absorbs him then gets weaker



Buu would get about 10x stronger from absorbing supes,and hes resisted transmutation by a magic user so far above buu I have to laugh just at the mention of you thinking he could absorb supes,supes can end this with heat vision.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

Buu has as good a chance of winning this as Ms. Marvel successfully seducing Hulkling.


----------



## ∅ (Oct 4, 2007)

feitan said:


> and hes resisted transmutation by a magic user so far above buu I have to laugh just at the mention of you thinking he could absorb supes.


I thought magic was one of Superman's weaknesses.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

It is, but he's capable of resisting them through sheer force of will. 
And he's been spending time with Zatanna a lot, learning the laws of Magic etc.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 4, 2007)

since there is no prep time. buu can somehow sneak in a absorbtion. Look how buu caught gohan. im pulling for supes, but it is possible with no prep.


----------



## Orion (Oct 4, 2007)

A said:


> I thought magic was one of Superman's weaknesses.



It is but hes not nearly as vulnerable as everyone tries to say he is,magic  doesnt come close to guaranteeing a win against him.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

Yo cannot resist buu's absorbtion. It is physical not magical. He slplits up, then wraps you around with his sticky,stretch un rippable body so you cat break free, then he sucks you into him. Supes cant get out of that. But then Buu will become weak even Yamucha could beat him


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Buu is a magical entity.....


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

it doesnt mean all his attacks are magic based. Is his punching magic punches? No, are his ki attacks magic? No.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Yo cannot resist buu's absorbtion. It is physical not magical. He slplits up, then wraps you around with his sticky,stretch un rippable body so you cat break free, then he sucks you into him. Supes cant get out of that. But then Buu will become weak even Yamucha could beat him


Superman uses his Heat Vision and atomizes Buu.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Superman uses his Heat Vision and atomizes Buu.



How will he do that when Buu will just regenerate? How will he do that when he is being absorbed? What if Buu enters his body? Can Supes pull of a Vegeto? I think not


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 4, 2007)

candy beam should take this or absorption.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> candy beam should take this or absorption.



I agree with you. Supes wouldnt even be able to hit boo


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> How will he do that when Buu will just regenerate? How will he do that when he is being absorbed? What if Buu enters his body? Can Supes pull of a Vegeto? I think not


Atomization, Buu will not be able to regen from that since every atom in his body is being destroyed.
Buu wraps Superman for absorption, he bust' out his Heat Vision. Not that Buu could actually get an opportune moment to absorb Superman who would hear the sounds Buu's insides are making, allowing him to track Buu's location.

I dont recall Buu entering someone's body.



manuelli123 said:


> candy beam should take this or absorption.


Too slow. And assuming it managed to hit Superman, he has resisted magical transmutation from beings more magically powerful than Buu before. The Candy Beam would only delay Buu's existence.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

Yup Buu entered Vegeto's body tru his mouth and vegeto manages to get him out tru sheer power


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 4, 2007)

Your logic is like an AIDS-infested condom in Africa. At best, useless. At worst, AIDS.


----------



## potential (Oct 4, 2007)

Super buu went in Vegetto's mouth


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 4, 2007)

potential said:


> Super buu went in Vegetto's mouth



Still useless. Superman's bioelectric aura surrounds every single cell in his body. Absorption is useless since it's a magically-powered physical ability. The candy beam could work since it's transmutation, except Superman has resisted transmutation by a much stronger magical being and is fast enough to dodge it outright.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll add something to this thread all of Buu's attacks are way to slow to even touch Supes so no candy for Buu and he can't even sneak up on Supes with his super hearing anyway like he did with Gohan so Buu can't absorb him IMO no one in DBZ can match up the speed and strength of post crisis so I say Superman kill Buu with heat vision.

 /end thread.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 23, 2008)

supermans been tagged by some slowass people. chauzu could prolly hit him.
superman also has no idea how his attacks work.
buu hits him and voila candy. 

end thread


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> supermans been tagged by some slowass people. chauzu could prolly hit him.
> superman also has no idea how his attacks work.
> buu hits him and voila candy.
> 
> end thread


----------



## Kenny Florian (Apr 23, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Buu splits up into mini Buu's which verwhelm Supes, or Buu absorbs him *then gets weaker*



Now that's high quality trolling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Super Buu isn't tagging freaking Superman with that slow ass candy beam, especially when he's not going to pull a Gohan and lose 50 IQ points while fighting or try and force Buu to rely on absorption to get inside him like Vegito did.

They brawl, Supes sees that the only way to stop Buu's regen is to completely vaporize him and does so with heat vision.

End of fucking thread.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 23, 2008)

could you explain the context of the pic pease. and elaborate on the transmutation. 
what are the other instances on other ppl of this transmutation?

was he affected in the beginning?
if he was its a pretty much a m00t point. hows he gonna fight out of a choclate bar?
buus candy beam is instant. he hits you, youre candy.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2008)

Blaze (a Skyfather level demon sorceress) transformed him, and he broke out of it. It's already been shown that people tranmuted by Buu still have minds and are still alive.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 23, 2008)

which comic is this from?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2008)

I believe it was called _Soul Search_


----------



## DeusExMachina (Apr 24, 2008)

This is really going to depend on how much Superman is willing to put into his Heat Vision.


----------



## Soljer (Apr 24, 2008)

Clark demolishes Buu.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2008)

PC Supes was able to travel Trillions of miles in SECONDS without exerting any effort at all:

buu can't touch supes

Supes easily threw a neutron star several light years away. He claims that the star weighed Trillions of tons and that it exerted a magnetic pull greater then Dozens of Super-Novas, but this didn't affect him in the slightest:

throw buu into a black hole or something

Superman was able to fly through the time barrier and go millions of years into the past on a whim: 
kill buu's creator


----------



## DeusExMachina (Apr 24, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> PC Supes was able to travel Trillions of miles in SECONDS without exerting any effort at all:
> 
> buu can't touch supes
> 
> ...



OP states Post-Crisis Superman not Pre-Crisis Superman. I would give you effort for trying though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2008)

^
Too bad this is post crisis.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2008)

DeusExMachina said:


> OP states Post-Crisis Superman not Pre-Crisis Superman. I would give you effort for trying though.



whoops my bad.

8-Bit Theatre
imagine that was buu


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 24, 2008)

Buu turn Supes into a jawbreaker.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 24, 2008)

This is post crisis but supes still shits on buu.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Buu turn Supes into a jawbreaker.



Nice attempt at trolling, but that would fail miserably as well.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Guys remember Supes doesnt kill....if he captures Buu, he will just put him in jail....Buu will then escape and destroy the planet....Supes dies


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 25, 2008)

Didn't Supes take planet destroying attacks before?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

^^your the Supes expert


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 25, 2008)

He took a planet destroying attack/planet collision in Death of The New Gods, and got knocked out.


----------



## Orion (Apr 25, 2008)

He took being in the middle of 2 planets colliding and got knocked out and that was after he had been knocked around the entire comic.....hes takin point blank planet busters and beyond without flinching before,supes has every major advantage here.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 25, 2008)

feitan said:


> He took being in the middle of 2 planets colliding and got knocked out



Thanks for repeating what I said.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Buu has taken point blank Planet busters aswell....


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 25, 2008)

Didn't it blow him into pieces?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

^^And he regenerated


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 25, 2008)

That means he's not in the same league as _The Man Of Steel_ no one in DBZ is.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes he is!!!


----------



## Orion (Apr 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Thanks for repeating what I said.



Not really.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 25, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Yes he is!!!



Supes wasn't blown into pieces.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

But Buu SURVIVED


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 25, 2008)

Only because he could regenerate Supes doesn't need that.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Is it Buu's fault he has regen? It doesnt matter he still survived Planet busting attacks point blank


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 25, 2008)

He still is not in the same league as the great Superman no DBZ character is.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 25, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> But Buu SURVIVED



So Buu's regenerating and Supes uses heat vision to melt his atoms. Win.


----------



## atom (Apr 25, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> So Buu's regenerating and Supes uses heat vision to melt his atoms. Win.


You serious?


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> You serious?



Maybe his atoms won't melt, but Buu still doesn't recover Supes heat visioning him when he's regenerating.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

^^Yes he will. If a trace of Buu is left....he will regenerate


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 26, 2008)

Heat vision will destroy every last trace of Buu.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 26, 2008)

since when?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 26, 2008)

Since it was hotter than the sun and powerful enough to drill through stars....

Not to mention it's been demonstrated that if Buu gets physically beat up enough he loses energy and becomes weaker, when he can then be disposed of (frozen and dropped into the sun, for example)


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2008)

Superman could just reduce Buu to atoms with his heat vision and then keep them from reforming by freezing them.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 26, 2008)

Or throw him into the sun The End.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Since it was hotter than the sun and powerful enough to drill through stars....
> 
> Not to mention it's been demonstrated that if Buu gets physically beat up enough he loses energy and becomes weaker, when he can then be disposed of (frozen and dropped into the sun, for example)



Scans please.
Buu got beat by the likes of Vegito not Superman....what makes you think that Supes can do the same....just because Vegito has no need to lift a building doesnt mean he is weaker


----------



## Bullet (Apr 26, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Scans please.
> Buu got beat by the likes of Vegito not Superman....what makes you think that Supes can do the same....just because Vegito has no need to lift a building doesnt mean he is weaker




Yeah it does mean Vegito is weaker, since he doesn't have feats to back up him. Supes can destroy planets with physical might along. One punch would have S. Buu in a lot of pain he woun't be able to fight back. Superman beats him down with just a few punches, then vaporize him with HV or just freeze Buu and HV to nothingness. Easy fight for Superman.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2008)

Vegito could have done the same 2 Buu but he decided to save the people Buu absorbed


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 26, 2008)

all buu needs to do is absorb superman, and with him not knowing about buus ability, it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2008)

Considering superman is hundreds of times faster then buu,his senses are so enhanced he can hear voices from over a galaxy away,cells splitting ect buu isnt absorbing shit,superman on the other hand is beating the living hell outta buu all day long.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 26, 2008)

feitan said:


> Considering superman is hundreds of times faster then buu,his senses are so enhanced he can hear voices from over a galaxy away,cells splitting ect buu isnt absorbing shit,superman on the other hand is beating the living hell outta buu all day long.




well, buu doesn't have to use the sneaky way, he can just be more smart about it and have his whole body cover supes as soon as supes fist makes contact with his body.


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2008)

And superman can heat vision buu.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 26, 2008)

feitan said:


> And superman can heat vision buu.



scans of supes hv on level sufficient enough to reduce buu to nothingness.( the guy heal from smoke for crying out loud.)


----------



## Bullet (Apr 26, 2008)

His HV is hotter than a stars, and he was able to engulf Earth in it; he vaporize S. Buu without much effort. I think people already posted scans, but I'll but some up.

In this pic it shows that Supes Heat Vision stated by them, "his vision is off the charts by any standard scientific measures". They can measure how hot a star is, but they cannot measure the temp of Supermans Heat Vision.



In this pic, Superman is flying by the sun to stop the Cannabal planet from destroying the sun. This also prove that Supes is able to blow up a planet aswell. He also heated up a plaent with his Heat Vision before too.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 26, 2008)

I dont see how Buu would harm him.

supes takes this one for reasons already stated.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I dont see how Buu would harm him.
> 
> supes takes this one for reasons already stated.



Buu wins by shoving a ki beam down his throat then throwing him into a red sun.


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

You guys are aware that if Super Buu just leaves his tail somewhere, even if he somehow loses, his tail could regenerate into him again. Rinse and repeat this process and it'll take a powerful move to kill Buu for good. Not any of this "casual heat vision" bs.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 27, 2008)

I already proposed a solution to that possible problem. Assuming that Buu can't be entirely destroyed, Clark could simply freeze the remaining molecules with his breath, and then he could repeat it everyday so that his opponent will never escape. Superman's vision is so precise that he can see individual atoms, so there is no way that he'll miss Buu reforming. Pinky just can't win given the disparity in intelligence, senses, speed, strength, and durability between him and Clark.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

Super Buu never just "left" his tail lying around, Vegito cut it off so that he could corner Buu into absorbing him. Kal-El is not an idiot and when he notices that Buu keeps regenerating, he'll try vaporizing him and Buu will then be fucked(course, he's fucked anyway if he tries going hand-to-hand).


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Super Buu never just "left" his tail lying around, Vegito cut it off so that he could corner Buu into absorbing him. Kal-El is not an idiot and when he notices that Buu keeps regenerating, he'll try vaporizing him and Buu will then be fucked(course, he's fucked anyway if he tries going hand-to-hand).


So? The point is, Buu could conceal and hide some of his body parts and regenerate from that in the case that he is completely destroyed (Which is unlikely to begin with).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

Unless he has prep-time and knows how phyiscally out-matched he is against Superman, he's not going to do that at all. And how is it "unlikely" that Kal can't completely destroy him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2008)

Not to mention that tactic is basically equivalent to running away, which is a forfeit


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Unless he has prep-time and knows how phyiscally out-matched he is against Superman, he's not going to do that at all. And how is it "unlikely" that Kal can't completely destroy him?


Heat vision could kill Buu, but it can be dodged. Same as ice breath.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

Supes can just wide-angle his heat vision and Buu would have nowhere to run or hide. Got anything else?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 27, 2008)

Sonic said:


> You guys are aware that if Super Buu just leaves his tail somewhere, even if he somehow loses, his tail could regenerate into him again. Rinse and repeat this process and it'll take a powerful move to kill Buu for good. Not any of this "casual heat vision" bs.



This would work against the DBZ fighters, but a character like Superman who has highten senses, he can scan the area with micro scope vision, super hearing, that regenerating BS won't work on Supes. He could just freeze Buu, scan Buu's body, then spray him with enough HV that he won't come back. Vegito casually blew off the top part of Buu's head, and it didn't regenerate for awile. Supes should be able to mimic that, but do a lot worse.



> Heat vision could kill Buu, but it can be dodged. Same as ice breath.



Yeah but Supes isn't an idot who will just shoot his HV (This attack being faster than any DBZ characters energy blasts) and IB just for the hell of it; he's a tactical fighter.


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Supes can just wide-angle his heat vision and Buu would have nowhere to run or hide. Got anything else?


How wide is it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 27, 2008)

Sonic said:


> How wide is it?



Wide enough to cover an entire fucking planet. I posted scans of it at the top of the damn page.  He doesn't even need to make it that wide, once he it's Buu with HV it'll be enough that Buu won't be able to regenerate.


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

Bullet said:


> Wide enough to cover an entire fucking planet. I posted scans of it at the top of the damn page.  He doesn't even need to make it that wide, once he it's Buu with HV it'll be enough that Buu won't be able to regenerate.


How fast is it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 27, 2008)

Sonic said:


> How fast is it?



Faster than their ki blasts.


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

Bullet said:


> Faster than their ki blasts.


Thats really not saying much. Is it as fast as light? If not, Buu will just dodge it anyways.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 27, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Thats really not saying much. Is it as fast as light? If not, Buu will just dodge it anyways.




It'll hit Buu, since Buu isn't light speed.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

Heat Vision FTW

Supes in a stomp.

I thought Superman vs Dragonball threads weren't allowed because they are just complete rapestomp threads?


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

Bullet said:


> It'll hit Buu, since Buu isn't light speed.


But is the heat vision light speed?


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2008)

Far faster than light....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Heat Vision FTW
> 
> Supes in a stomp.
> 
> I thought Superman vs Dragonball threads weren't allowed because they are just complete rapestomp threads?


Someone felt like necroing this for some reason.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Unless he has prep-time and knows how phyiscally out-matched he is against Superman, he's not going to do that at all. And how is it "unlikely" that Kal can't completely destroy him?



well, if you wanna go by character. show me scans of supes doing that planetory sized hv in a fight.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

He's never had to use it in a fight, but since he *has* done it before, there should be no fucking debate on him being able to expand his heat vision to encompass enough of an area that Buu can't escape. Hell, he doesn't even need it to be planet-sized to begin with.

And what I said about Buu had *nothing* to do with his damn character because Vegito was setting him up which won't be happening here. Superman is Buu's superior in every single way aside from regen and his regen as Buuhan is not as strong as it is as Kid Buu, which won't matter anyway because Kal will vaporize him and there's nothing Buu can do about it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> He's never had to use it in a fight, but since he *has* done it before, there should be no fucking debate on him being able to expand his heat vision to encompass enough of an area that Buu can't escape.



superman usually restrains himself, even when he really doesn't have to. in character, he won't go for that unless he's seriously angry and even than. he may not go for it at all. *in character*, that is.




> Hell, he doesn't even need it to be planet-sized to begin with.




lol, guess you don't know how fast buu is.





> And what I said about Buu had *nothing* to do with his damn character because Vegito was setting him up which won't be happening here. Superman is Buu's superior in every single way aside from regen and his regen as Buuhan is not as strong as it is as Kid Buu,




wtf.


1. all buus have the same regen level, but hey if wanna go with the one with the best regen feat than it is still super buu who regenerated from smoke.


2. this version of buu has piccolo and gohan, who are both extremly intelligent. if supes is smarter, it isn't by a large margin.



3. what you said did have to do with character.

Your words.




> Unless he has prep-time and knows how phyiscally out-matched he is against Superman, *he's not going to do that at all*. And how is it "unlikely" that Kal can't completely destroy him?




You where responding to sonics quote which was?.




> So? The point is, Buu could conceal and hide some of his body parts and regenerate from that in the case that he is completely destroyed (Which is unlikely to begin with).





^^^that was out of character, you said that he wouldn't do all of that. get it now?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

GodDAMN, you're stupid...



Sōsuke Aizen said:


> superman usually restrains himself, even when he really doesn't have to. in character, he won't go for that unless he's seriously angry and even than. he may not go for it at all. *in character*, that is.


Read a fucking Superman comic, he doesn't fuck around these days. Especially against beings like Buu.




> lol, guess you don't know how fast buu is.


Yeah, I do. He's not faster than Supes. Better up your trolling game, son.




> wtf.
> 
> 
> 1. all buus have the same regen level, but hey if wanna go with the one with the best regen feat than it is still super buu who regenerated from smoke.


Kid Buu's regen is the best because his powers aren't tainted from having good people absorbed.



> 2. this version of buu has piccolo and gohan, who are both extremly intelligent. if supes is smarter, it isn't by a large margin.


Oh, he's a lot smarter. Find a Supes respect thread and LERAN MOAR!



> 3. what you said did have to do with character.


My quote had to do with PREP TIME! Do you lack reading comprehension? Sonic's fucking quote stated he could leave a part of him somewhere and regen from that if Supes dusted him which is PREP TIME. It had shit to do with his character and more to do with Buu not having the fucking time to do that shit nor the knowledge that Superman is better than him in damn near every way. Buuhan wouldn't do that because he doesn't have the opprotunity to do so, it has nothing to do with his fucking character.

Now, do you finally understand or do I have to space out all the words and super-size 'em so that you can understand?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> GodDAMN, you're stupid...



no reason for name calling. you don't wanna see me in that buddy.




> Read a fucking Superman comic, he doesn't fuck around these days. Especially against beings like Buu.



keep flameing, you'll just get reported, and for your quote, give me scans of current superman going all out with the planetory hv or anything else.





> Yeah, I do. He's not faster than Supes. Better up your trolling game, son.



early dbzers could move so that they became invisible. super buu in this form is multiple times faster than that.




> Kid Buu's regen is the best because his powers aren't tainted from having good people absorbed.



lol, and I am the one that needs to read. where was that stated? what is his best regen feat?




> Oh, he's a lot smarter. Find a Supes respect thread and LERAN MOAR!



I know of superman, I know he is smart, but you are underestimating this version of buu here.




> Now, do you finally understand or do I have to space out all the words and super-size 'em so that you can understand?



no, I understand.

that you are nothing but a flamer that knows nothing of dbz and is going to get reported by me.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

> early dbzers could move so that they became invisible. super buu in this form is multiple times faster than that.





Super Buu 3 gave Goku a few seconds to find somebody to fuse with.  Goku then sensed Vegeta on the planet and IT'd to him.  Super Buu 3 realised what Goku was doing and flew directly to Goku and Vegeta with the intention of stopping their fusion.  Goku and Vegeta had enough time to talk and argue about the fusion before Super Buu 3 could arrive.

Seriously, Dragonball characters, even the most powerful of them are nowhere even remotely close to light speed.  Supes on the other hand is easily capable of .99x light speed within an atmosphere and can go multiples of light speed outside an atmosphere.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 27, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Super Buu 3 gave Goku a few seconds to find somebody to fuse with.  Goku then sensed Vegeta on the planet and IT'd to him.  Super Buu 3 realised what Goku was doing and flew directly to Goku and Vegeta with the intention of stopping their fusion.  Goku and Vegeta had enough time to talk and argue about the fusion before Super Buu 3 could arrive.
> 
> Seriously, Dragonball characters, even the most powerful of them are nowhere even remotely close to light speed.  Supes on the other hand is easily capable of .99x light speed within an atmosphere and can go multiples of light speed outside an atmosphere.



Actually, cant he go as fast as he wants in the atmosphere, too? He just doesn't cus it would cause the planet to go boom.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Actually, cant he go as fast as he wants in the atmosphere, too? He just doesn't cus it would cause the planet to go boom.



Not necessarily go boom, but cause very serious damage.

However even if we make Supes go out of character I still restrict him to .99x lightspeed when in an atmosphere because even the likes of Superboy Prime didn't decide to mess up the planet by going past .99x light speed within the atmosphere.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

I can feel a migraine coming on...



> no reason for name calling. you don't wanna see me in that buddy.


Kid, I didn't call you a name at all. 



> keep flameing, you'll just get reported, and for your quote, give me scans of current superman going all out with the planetory hv or anything else.


First off, I didn't flame you there. Secondly, I already told you he's never done it in a fight and that he doesn't need to for this one. Thirdly, go ahead and report me, I really don't care. 



> early dbzers could move so that they became invisible. super buu in this form is multiple times faster than that.


Superman is a confirmed light-speeder who can vibrate himself invisible after Flash taught him how to. Much, much faster than anything DB is capable of. 



> lol, and I am the one that needs to read. where was that stated? what is his best regen feat?


I'll edit this part when I find it.



> I know of superman, I know he is smart, but you are underestimating this version of buu here.


No, I'm not. When has he shown any sort of brilliant tactics in battle that he wasn't goaded into by Vegito? 



> no, I understand.


Judging by your replies and the 'hidden' text, you don't.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 27, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Super Buu 3 gave Goku a few seconds to find somebody to fuse with.  Goku then sensed Vegeta on the planet and IT'd to him.  Super Buu 3 realised what Goku was doing and flew directly to Goku and Vegeta with the intention of stopping their fusion.  Goku and Vegeta had enough time to talk and argue about the fusion before Super Buu 3 could arrive.




hmm...lets see.

1, buu wasn't about to get fire on by a huge blast of heat, therefore, could casually use his casual speed to get back to goku and had no reason to go all out.


2, as people can already see in your post, he was very arrogant and laid back in that scenario, he had no reason to use his full speed.




> Seriously, Dragonball characters, even the most powerful of them are nowhere even remotely close to light speed.  Supes on the other hand is easily capable of .99x light speed within an atmosphere and can go multiples of light speed outside an atmosphere.




[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=X2w5bX5qMLQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Heat Vision FTW
> 
> Supes in a stomp.
> 
> I thought Superman vs Dragonball threads weren't allowed because they are just complete rapestomp threads?



that is supes prime vs higher up which i think this theard is but


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

No, it's pretty much regular Supes vs. DB threads.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

You DIDN'T just use the anime to try to prove a point did you?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 27, 2008)

Enclave said:


> You DIDN'T just use the anime to try to prove a point did you?



Oh yes he did! Tbh tho, I dunno if that part is filler or not. Please fill me in.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

I assume it's the scene where Gotenks flies around the world.

It happened in the manga, however we have 0 timeframe reference in the manga for that feat, then later on Super Buu 3 (Buuhan as some like to call him) showed himself incapable of flying at the MOST 1/2 way around the world in minutes.  Also he most certainly WASN'T flying casually at that point.  He was trying to stop the fusion because he was smart enough to know at that point that if Goku and Vegeta fused he could very well create a being stronger than himself.  He wanted to stop that fusion, he wasn't taking his time flying there.  This of course shows us that there is no way in hell that Gotenks flew around the world that many times in the timeframe the anime showed us.  Just not possible since Super Buu 3 would be MUCH faster than Gotenks.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Kid-Buu traveled to the planet of the kai's which is in another dimension in seconds


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

Enclave said:


> I assume it's the scene where Gotenks flies around the world.
> 
> It happened in the manga, however we have 0 timeframe reference in the manga for that feat, then later on Super Buu 3 (Buuhan as some like to call him) showed himself incapable of flying at the MOST 1/2 way around the world in minutes.  Also he most certainly WASN'T flying casually at that point.  He was trying to stop the fusion because he was smart enough to know at that point that if Goku and Vegeta fused he could very well create a being stronger than himself.  He wanted to stop that fusion, he wasn't taking his time flying there.  This of course shows us that there is no way in hell that Gotenks flew around the world that many times in the timeframe the anime showed us.  Just not possible since Super Buu 3 would be MUCH faster than Gotenks.



Then why did Gotenks fly to Buu's location to fight Buu?



The Sentry said:


> Kid-Buu traveled to the planet of the kai's which is in another dimension in seconds



I think he teleported like Goku.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^He doesnt know I.T


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Then why did Gotenks fly to Buu's location to fight Buu?



Oh, that's what scene he was playing?  I was at work and couldn't watch the vid.  So how is that a feat showing speed anywhere remotely close to Supes level?  We don't know how long it took him to fly to Buu.  In the manga all that happens is he transforms into the proper Gotenks for the first time, immediately flies off to fight Buu, immediately is back after having his ass kicked.

So basicaly all we know was that he was able to fly there, get his ass kicked and fly back within 30 min.  I don't see how that puts him on Supes level at all.



> I think he teleported like Goku.



As I recall it was mentioned in the manga that Buu used the same style of teleportation that the Kai's use.  It's better than Gokus style of teleportation, doesn't require a ki signature.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

How would Buu know Goku was there? Buu sensed their ki and raced towards them


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah, found the scan.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^What does Goku know? He's an idiot right


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol, guess you're going to retract your saying Buu cannot teleport?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

He cant....Goku could be lying?
Goku isnt Buu?
Goku cant read minds
ITS ALL SPECULATION...just like when Cell said he could solar system bust


----------



## atom (Apr 27, 2008)

Actually, Kid Buu is an adaptive creature. If Superman were to hit Buu with his heat vision and it didn't kill him then, he'd learn it too and it would be ineffective for a fatal attack. That being said, its doubtful that Kid Buu would survive Superman's strongest heat vision once anyway.

Unfortunately, Kid Buu is the only Buu that is has been shown to have adaptive traits. Super Buu doesn't so well, the only thing he has going for him here is magic and regen.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> He cant....Goku could be lying?
> Goku isnt Buu?
> Goku cant read minds
> ITS ALL SPECULATION...just like when Cell said he could solar system bust



pure win 

10 char


----------

